# SNL 3/5/11 Miley Cyrus; The Strokes



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Duh! Winning! with Charlie Sheen
Miley Cyrus Monologue
Baby Spanx commercial
Our Time! with Taboo and apL.de.ap!
The Essentials with Robert Osborne
Disney Channel Acting School
The Miley Cyrus Show
The Strokes Perform
Weekend Update
..Top Stories
..Winners/Losers
..More Top Stories
..The Devil
..More Top Stories
..Anthony Crispino Second-Hand News
..More Top Stories
The Strokes Perform
Les Jeunes de Paris
Beastly
Rock-A-Billy Lady Party/Moisturizing Facial Cream
You're So Gross To Me
Gurney Month on CBS

Weekend Update was OK, the only skit I laughed at was Disney Channel Acting School, other than that, it was a whole lot of ho hum filler.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

I kinda' liked this show.
Tuned out during the musical acts.
When Miley played Justin Bieber, she should have been secure enough to remove her mascara. That part was weird. But she did an okay job. Flubbed a few words here and there, but that was okay. I was shocked by her cleavage when she played Lindsay Lohan during the opening Sheen bit.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

This episode proved one thing: 

Miley Cyrus can NOT sing.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Yeah-why couldn't she be her own musical guest?  

Platoon 2-Electric Platoon-aloo !!! 

Khadaffi: I dress like Humpty-Hump from Digital Underground! 

LOVING Taran Killam in "Les Jeunes de Paris"-Mama Like, Mama Like! 

Otherwise-could they have made apologies/excuses for her bong use a few more times? I didn't get it!


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Cainebj said:


> This episode proved one thing:
> 
> Miley Cyrus can NOT sing.


That's funny---I walked away with the opposite impression. I've never heard her sing before, but I thought she had a great voice...


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Amnesia said:


> That's funny---I walked away with the opposite impression. I've never heard her sing before, but I thought she had a great voice...


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

I liked the episode. Well above average, I thought.

And although Miley Cyris has her limitations, I thought the writers worked within those limitations and exploited her strengths perfectly in the characters they came up with for her.

Actually, Miley CAN sing, in that she can carry a tune and hit the correct notes. She absolutely doesn't need "autotune" or other studio corrections. The only complaint I might have about her singing is that she seems to have a little trouble reigning in the "full-volume belt-it-out mode". Which, speaking of exploiting her strengths, was *perfect* for the "You're So Gross To Me" sketch. (Every note was perfect, there, I thought.)

Surprise of the show:  Miley's not a half bad impressionist. I thought her Lindsey Lohan and Justin Beiber were very funny. Accurate enough to be obviously recognizable and cartoonish enough to be really funny.

Very good show.

One slight complaint: I think Vanessa Bayer dialed her Miley Cyrus impression back a notch or two for this show. Was she intimidated by Miley actually being there?

EDIT: The "Les Jeunes de Paris" sketches are hilarious! Miley was great in it.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Fish Man said:


> One slight complaint: I think Vanessa Bayer dialed her Miley Cyrus impression back a notch or two for this show. Was she intimidated by Miley actually being there?


I don't know-I thought she was hilarious, as always-I love the Miley Cyrus show (and I loved Justin Bieber's swagger coach-Bee-Bop? )

I would love to see a "Best Of" show with people doing imitations of celebrities back to the real people-like when John McLaughlin came on while Dana Carvey was doing a McLaughlin group, or when Janet Reno came on during Will Ferrell's "Janet Reno Dance Party," ... all classics!


----------



## HDTivoDesire (Apr 6, 2003)

I had never seen / heard any of her work before, and I was impressed. She can definitely sing.

The Vanessa Bayer sketches have been hilariously trashing Miley Cyrus, but it turns out she actually has some talent.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> Actually, Miley CAN sing, in that she can carry a tune and hit the correct notes. She absolutely doesn't need "autotune" or other studio corrections.


Yeah - if you like Ethel Merman.

She has zero control over her vibrato and her studio recordings are auto-tuned and processed within an inch of their life.

Have you been hitting the bong?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I really enjoyed this episode. Maybe the best of the season.

I thought Les Jeunes de Paris was the highlight of the show, followed by the Disney Acting School and the Black Eyed Peas.

I also enjoyed the Devil's little 'editorial' on the Westboro Babtist church. "You've been damned!"

Low point was Rock-A-Billy / facial cream bit. WTF was that about?

While I don't think Miley is the greatest singer. Probably not even good enough to make through finals on Idol, I think there are far, far worse than her. *cough*Britney*cough*Taylor*hack*Swift. She did a great impression of Bieber.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

well now that you say that i suppose Miley is an actor who can carry a tune and if it wasn't for hannah montana being a "rock star" she never would have fallen into being a recording artist. 

i was thinking the same thing - she probably wouldn't even make the first cut on american idol.

...and leave Britney alone.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Since when is _American Idol_ the mark of a good singer?


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Cainebj said:


> Yeah - if you like Ethel Merman.
> 
> She has zero control over her vibrato and her studio recordings are auto-tuned and processed within an inch of their life.
> 
> Have you been hitting the bong?


Well, studio recordings not withstanding, she was not autotuned on the various sketches on which she sang on this show, and she was consistently on key. Which is more than can be said for far, far too many popular "vocalists" nowadays.

Now, I agree that belting like Ethel Merman (which does seem to be the only style in which Miley can sing) has limited appeal, and indeed, I can only take that singing style in small doses, I'll take it any day over Christina Aguilera's warbling for the equivalent of 7 or 8 measures on a note that the song's composer wrote as one beat!


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

Amnesia said:


> Since when is _American Idol_ the mark of a good singer?


Nobody said hat if she was good enough for Idol that would make her a good singer.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I think Miley *can* sing. Most of the time, she just doesn't. It is style not talent that is the problem.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> I think Miley *can* sing. Most of the time, she just doesn't. It is style not talent that is the problem.


I agree.


----------



## Amnesia (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I certainly think she did a better job singing than the musical guest (whoever that was).


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

She was a little too thick to be wearing the tiny dress.

And as said before, the vibrato was a annoying. I don't think she had a great voice, at least not from what I saw on SNL. She sounded like some church singer.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

She sings through her nose. That, coupled with the Elmer Fudd vibrato, is enough to drive me crazy. She does seem to be able to hit a decent amount of notes, though.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Only caught the last half hour, but boy, what happened to Miley!! She used to be a cute kid in the days when my daughter watched Hannah Montana (she's since moved on to watch other shows). Now, she's gotten heavy and she's just not a very attractive young adult. While not ugly, she's just not all that attractive.


----------



## DUDE_NJX (Feb 12, 2003)

She's got the Miss Piggy vibe going.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Only caught the last half hour, but boy, what happened to Miley!! She used to be a cute kid in the days when my daughter watched Hannah Montana (she's since moved on to watch other shows). Now, she's gotten heavy and she's just not a very attractive young adult. While not ugly, she's just not all that attractive.


I think she turned 18 last year. She probably gained the weight on purpose, in an attempt to keep all the creepy old guys away.


----------



## Magister (Oct 17, 2004)

retrodog said:


> I think she turned 18 last year. She probably gained the weight on purpose, in an attempt to keep all the creepy old guys away.


I don't think it will turn off any creepy old guys, but young guys will be more turned off with the weight.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

She isn't heavy. My gosh, she is a healthy 18-year-old and she looks fine.

I did think it was weird that Justin Bieber had all that eye makeup on. Maybe they don't have time to do a complete wipe and reapply.


----------



## retrodog (Feb 7, 2002)

Tracy said:


> She isn't heavy. My gosh, she is a healthy 18-year-old and she looks fine.
> 
> I did think it was weird that Justin Bieber had all that eye makeup on. Maybe they don't have time to do a complete wipe and reapply.


Just a attempt by the organized feminists to make us think that this is not fat.










It's clear to see in this photo that Halle Berry is grossly obese. You can't even see her rib cage. That girl must be eating every meal and keeping it down. That will just never do.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Tracy said:


> She isn't heavy. My gosh, she is a healthy 18-year-old and she looks fine.


I agree. Heavy? What? Truly speaks volumes about our society that any woman who you can't count all her ribs from 40 feet away is "heavy" or "thick". 



Tracy said:


> I did think it was weird that Justin Bieber had all that eye makeup on. Maybe they don't have time to do a complete wipe and reapply.


That's the only thing I can figure. Didn't have the time to totally re-do the makeup between sketches. It did look a little strange.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

OK, maybe I shouldn't have said "heavy" but "heavier". I'm not saying that can't be attractive, but for some reason, on her, it doesn't look good. her face looks kind of bloated.


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

Maybe it's' just me, but SNL these days seems really sucky. They've had much better years (and probably much better writers). The talent seems good, but without good writing, well...


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

HomieG said:


> Maybe it's' just me, but SNL these days seems really sucky.


It's not just you


----------



## Hansky (Nov 17, 2005)

Fish Man said:


> I agree. Heavy? What? Truly speaks volumes about our society that any woman who you can't count all her ribs from 40 feet away is "heavy" or "thick".


Our society consists of 2 out of every 3 people being overweight or obese, with incidents of every related disease rising. Fat has become normal. That is what speaks volumes.

I have no idea if Miley is overfat or healthy. Based only on appearances only, I would not call her thin or skinny.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

retrodog said:


> I think she turned 18 last year. She probably gained the weight on purpose, in an attempt to keep all the creepy old guys away.


Did someone call me?


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Steveknj said:


> OK, maybe I shouldn't have said "heavy" but "heavier". I'm not saying that can't be attractive, but for some reason, on her, it doesn't look good. her face looks kind of bloated.


I'll take a wild guess here, but I would bet that you also no longer weigh what you did when you were 14 or 15. Sure, Miley's face is round, but not everybody needs to look like Skeletor.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

If I'm not mistaken, Skeletor was pretty buff, wasn't he?


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Miley's voice... oh god... my poor ears


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I thought this was one of the funnier episodes of the season. For some reason I like that Les Jeunes de Paris sketch, not really funny per say, but entertaining. That Disney Channel Acting School was funny, those That's So Raven, type shows just grate my nerves because of the way they act, I like the "Always make sure you're the loudest person on camera" part. I liked Our Time! with Taboo and apL.de.ap! and Gurney Month on CBS as well.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

HomieG said:


> Maybe it's' just me, but SNL these days seems really sucky. They've had much better years (and probably much better writers). The talent seems good, but without good writing, well...


Let me guess, you havent liked the show since Chevy left?  But seriously, people have been saying this about every new season since probably the second season...so welcome to 1976 I guess.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> Only caught the last half hour, but boy, what happened to Miley!! She used to be a cute kid in the days when my daughter watched Hannah Montana (she's since moved on to watch other shows). Now, she's gotten heavy and she's just not a very attractive young adult. While not ugly, she's just not all that attractive.


I don't think she's heavy, but I never thought she was cute (as a child or an adult).

I did think this episode was one of the better ones of the last few years (which really isn't saying that much).


----------



## HomieG (Feb 17, 2003)

BK89 said:


> But seriously, people have been saying this about every new season since probably the second season...so welcome to 1976 I guess.


Probably true. Just don't find it even remotely funny or entertaining anymore, and that's declined since at a good rate over the last 10 years or so, at least for me. There are some good shows (Betty White) that seem to be really, really good, but most others, well, seem so poor. More of the latter than the former. I wonder what historical ratings show for the show over time.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

I've found SNL much more tolerable since I got a DVR. I don't have to stay up late to watch it, and I can fast forward through the lame stuff.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> Low point was Rock-A-Billy / facial cream bit. WTF was that about?


I thought that was one of the funnier parts. Sometimes a sketch is so off the wall it just cracks me up.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

hefe said:


> I thought that was one of the funnier parts. Sometimes a sketch is so off the wall it just cracks me up.


There have been a lot of articles about how drug use is banished at SNL and everyone is into health foods, exercise, etc-but when I see something so freakin' crazy like that I think, "Hmm...seems like a few illicit substances slipped through into the writers' room!"


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> Only caught the last half hour, but boy, what happened to Miley!! She used to be a cute kid in the days when my daughter watched Hannah Montana...


"In the days"? Hannah Montana ended last month. It was only on for 5 years.

And Jackson was funny.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

getreal said:


> When Miley played Justin Bieber, she should have been secure enough to remove her mascara.


Maybe when Beiber takes his off first.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Sure, why not "in the days?" I could see myself making the same sort of reference. She looked a lot different at the end of the series (which was filmed almost a year ago) than back in the early days of the show.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I never thought Miley was cute or was even all that good looking. I remember reading that was supposed to be a big reason on why she appealed to the tweens... they could relate to her better and could more easily imagine themselves in her shoes since she wasn't some synthetic / perfect looking girl.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Jeeters said:


> I never thought Miley was cute or was even all that good looking. I remember reading that was supposed to be a big reason on why she appealed to the tweens... they could relate to her better and could more easily imagine themselves in her shoes since she wasn't some synthetic / perfect looking girl.


My 6 year old didn't analyze it too deeply. She just saw a young girl going to school, and being a singer, liked the music, and thought it was cool.

Actually, I'm not sure why an older kid, maybe 11 or 12 would still be into her. Seemed like the 5-8 year old crowd was the prime audience among people I knew.


----------



## Waldorf (Oct 4, 2002)

hefe said:


> My 6 year old didn't analyze it too deeply. She just saw a young girl going to school, and being a singer, liked the music, and thought it was..* uh pretty* cool.


FTFY


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

getreal said:


> I'll take a wild guess here, but I would bet that you also no longer weigh what you did when you were 14 or 15. Sure, Miley's face is round, but not everybody needs to look like Skeletor.


No, of course not, but I'm also 35 years removed from 15  And at 18, I weighed within 5 lbs of what I weighed at 15.

As I said, on some people a little more weight looks BETTER, I don't think it has helped Miley. My opinion...if we all liked the same type, our species would have died out already.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Waldorf said:


> FTFY


Sweet niblets!


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

HomieG said:


> Probably true. Just don't find it even remotely funny or entertaining anymore, and that's declined since at a good rate over the last 10 years or so, at least for me. There are some good shows (Betty White) that seem to be really, really good, but most others, well, seem so poor. More of the latter than the former. I wonder what historical ratings show for the show over time.


I think the show goes through ups and downs with it's cast. I loved the original Not Ready for Prime Time players (are they even called that anymore?) And didn't like the replacements at first, but after a couple of years they hit their stride. I think the show took a huge downturn between the Myers/Sandler/Hartman years until the prime of the Fey/Farrell years and so forth.

There are a few on the show that aren't bad. I think Seth Myers is the best Weekend Update guy they've had since Dennis Miller. I like Andy Samburg. The guy who does Obama is pretty good too.


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> There are a few on the show that aren't bad. I think Seth Myers is the best Weekend Update guy they've had since Dennis Miller.


I'd replace Dennis Miller in that statement with Norm MacDonald, and then I'd agree with it.

Norm MacDonald was the funniest WU anchor EVER, PERIOD. NBC executive Don Ohlmeyer insisted he be fired (because he didn't like how he ruthlessly picked on his good friend, OJ Simpson). This is one of the best examples I know of, at least in the television world, of an executive's emotional reaction causing a colossally stupid decision from a business point of view. MacDonald was FUNNY, and extremely popular. The story is that Ohlmeyer essentially told Lorne Michaels to remove MacDonald from WU or he (Michaels) would be fired. Norm quit the cast one show after being removed from WU.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Steveknj said:


> I think the show goes through ups and downs with it's cast. I loved the original Not Ready for Prime Time players (are they even called that anymore?) And didn't like the replacements at first, but after a couple of years they hit their stride. I think the show took a huge downturn between the Myers/Sandler/Hartman years until the prime of the Fey/Farrell years and so forth.
> 
> There are a few on the show that aren't bad. I think Seth Myers is the best Weekend Update guy they've had since Dennis Miller. I like Andy Samburg. The guy who does Obama is pretty good too.


I agree with that. I do like Seth Meyers on Weekend Update. Always a highlight.

I think most of the cast is pretty talented, but I think they don't quite have the quality in their recurring characters that some previous members had.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

hefe said:


> I agree with that. I do like Seth Meyers on Weekend Update. Always a highlight.
> 
> *I think most of the cast is pretty talented, but I think they don't quite have the quality in their recurring characters that some previous members had.*


This. I think outside of the political stuff, it's the recurring characters that make SNL, and make the cast. Think about what we remember about any of them. Belushi doing Samurai, Murphy doing Buckwheat, Carvey doing GHW Bush, Myers doing Linda Richman or Wayne's World.

I don't watch the current incarnation enough to know the recurring characters, but they haven't hit pop culture the way any of those have.


----------



## ewolfr (Feb 12, 2001)

Steveknj said:


> This. I think outside of the political stuff, it's the recurring characters that make SNL, and make the cast. Think about what we remember about any of them. Belushi doing Samurai, Murphy doing Buckwheat, Carvey doing GHW Bush, Myers doing Linda Richman or Wayne's World.
> 
> I don't watch the current incarnation enough to know the recurring characters, but they haven't hit pop culture the way any of those have.


And I think one way of measuring the pop culture impact is with the lack of any big movies that have been spawned from SNL lately. I know that Macgruber came out last year but it pretty much crashed and burned at the box office. Taking a quick look at wikipedia its says that the first Wayne's World movie made more that $120m in the US. I think anyone would be hard pressed to find a recurring character from the current bunch and be able to replicate that kind of success.


----------



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

ewolfr said:


> And I think one way of measuring the pop culture impact is with the lack of any big movies that have been spawned from SNL lately. I know that Macgruber came out last year but it pretty much crashed and burned at the box office. Taking a quick look at wikipedia its says that the first Wayne's World movie made more that $120m in the US. I think anyone would be hard pressed to find a recurring character from the current bunch and be able to replicate that kind of success.


But how many "big" movies have been spawned by SNL in its history?

Blues Brothers, Wayne's World....??


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

hefe said:


> But how many "big" movies have been spawned by SNL in its history?
> 
> Blues Brothers, Wayne's World....??


How many movies are there period? What was the last movie before McGruber? I can think of Night at the Roxbury, but I'm drawing a lot of blanks.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The Blues Brothers (1980)
Wayne's World (1993)
Coneheads (1993)
Wayne's World 2 (1993)
It's Pat: The Movie (1994)
Stuart Saves His Family (1995)
Blues Brothers 2000 (1998)
A Night at the Roxbury (1998)
Superstar (1999)
The Ladies' Man (2000)
MacGruber (2010)


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Some I can think of:

_The Ladies Man_
_It's Pat_
_Stuart Saves His Family_
_Superstar_
_Coneheads_


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Doug covered the ones not already mentioned in the thread, I didn't find any others. I don't remember Stuart Saves His Family.....

Meyers once tried to write a script for a movie for Deiter, but was unhappy with the results. Supposedly doing The Cat In The Hat was part of his settlement in the lawsuit over the upfront money.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

getreal said:


> When Miley played Justin Bieber, she should have been secure enough to remove her mascara. That part was weird.


She had her nails painted black as well, which was kinda distracting.



Jeeters said:


> ... the Black Eyed Peas.


"... and I am from The Matrix." 

If I learned anything from this episode it's that Vanessa Bayer's impression of Miley Cyrus is really good, and that's pretty cool.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Donbadabon said:


> The Blues Brothers (1980)
> Wayne's World (1993)
> Coneheads (1993)
> Wayne's World 2 (1993)
> ...


One in the last 10 years? Ouch.

I could see a movie being done with Justin Timberlake and Andy Samberg playing the R+B guys that did "Dick in a Box" and "Mother Lover." (I don't remember if the "group" had a name.) I'm trying to think of any other sketches that might be able to transition. Kat and Garth? Target Lady? I cringe a bit at the thought of that.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

jradford said:


> One in the last 10 years? Ouch.


Did you see the list? Considering most of the movies from the 90's were pretty awful, I don't blame them.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

jradford said:


> One in the last 10 years? Ouch.
> 
> I could see a movie being done with Justin Timberlake and Andy Samberg playing the R+B guys that did "Dick in a Box" and "Mother Lover." (I don't remember if the "group" had a name.) I'm trying to think of any other sketches that might be able to transition. Kat and Garth? Target Lady? I cringe a bit at the thought of that.


Gilly - The Motion Picture


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> Gilly - The Motion Picture


Sorry.


----------



## 503Blunts (Apr 8, 2005)

She looks pretty good here.

(possibly light nsfw)

http://cdn.steplinks.net/cms/ul/20110309-Miley_Cyrus_Pants_Off_Camera_Phone.jpg


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

503Blunts said:


> She looks pretty good here.
> 
> (possibly light nsfw)
> 
> http://cdn.steplinks.net/cms/ul/20110309-Miley_Cyrus_Pants_Off_Camera_Phone.jpg


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

March is Gurney month on CBS! 

I laughed at that commercial ...


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

503Blunts said:


> She looks pretty good here.
> 
> (possibly light nsfw)
> 
> http://cdn.steplinks.net/cms/ul/20110309-Miley_Cyrus_Pants_Off_Camera_Phone.jpg


Not impressed.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Knees too sharp for your tastes?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

busyba said:


> Knees too sharp for your tastes?


C'mon - some women are empirically attractive. Even if they aren't your "favorite type", you can't deny that they're attractive.

She is not one of them.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

She should change her name to Manly Cyrus.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

IndyJones1023 said:


> She should change her name to Manly Cyrus.


I'd like to change her name to Mildly Soreass.


----------

